# Minimum Beans in Gene Cafe



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

Could any of you geniuses out there advise as to what the minimum amount of beans I can roast in a Gene Cafe is?

I'm planning on just roasting one cup of coffee per roast as I'm just starting out so don't wanna waste any, as well as experiment as much as I can with a 1KG of greens.

If there's any related links on this forum that you could direct me to, that would be fab!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

these roasters work from thermal mass i.e. the greater the quantity of beans then the larger the mass. I would probably stick at 250 gms. After roasting, they will have shrunk to around 215 gms or so. Learn as you go. roasting small amounts will give erratic results


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You may wish to take a read of the "Todays roast" thread in the Home roasting section to see if anyone has had any success roasting smaller amounts. If you bought your Gene from Bella Barista it would have come with a very good guide written by DaveCUK a forum member on here.

Have never roasted less than 200g so possibly not the best person to advise on weights but seem to only recall 100g as being the lowest have seen mentioned (and that one ran away a bit from memory)

To get the best from your coffee beans you may wish to rest them a few days, you don't mention what you are using to produce your coffee, which will then allow you to roast the next lot ready to be used etc etc.

Tend to stick to 250g roasts and if you shop about for greens you can get half decent for about £10 ish a kilo, you tend to get a better price per kilo if buying in bulk lots of 10Kilo or more.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

Ok, that clarifies things. I'll have a look at the guide when it arrives.

Thanks guys, I appreciate your time.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If you follow the guide you should be able to get a halfway decent result. Just note that they may be a bit harsh or bitter if used straight away, every bean have roasted in the gene is always better for a few days rest.

Green Beans keep for quite a while if stored away from heat / moisture so don't be afraid to get a few in ( I currently have about 40Kilo of greens of many different types, just allows to make you mind up just before roasting)

http://www.918coffee.com do 1kg or 10kg for a decent price if starting out

Bella Barista do a 5kg or 10kg bulk buy of greens

Coffee compass do greens of all their coffees plus the 3kg for £20 I think you found already.

There are also a few other sources mentioned in the Home roasting section you can explore also.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

Oh thanks John, hadn't come across 918coffee.com yet.

You know about the whole letting the bean rest after roasting issue... is there a difference of opinion between coffee veterans on that, because I came across this video where the gentleman is essentially claiming that the whole thing is just an internet myth?

Here's where I saw it:


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Beans said:


> Oh thanks John, hadn't come across 918coffee.com yet.
> 
> You know about the whole letting the bean rest after roasting issue... is there a difference of opinion between coffee veterans on that, because I came across this video where the gentleman is essentially claiming that the whole thing is just an internet myth?
> 
> Here's where I saw it:


Yeah, there's always a lot of people who don't know what they're talking about on the Internet....Coffee straight out of the roaster doesn't smell of anything much, even if you crush it and certainly doesn't make the best drink in terms of taste and depth of flavour.. I "might" drink coffee straight from the roaster if I have run out, but usually I go to tea until it's rested, in fact I have learnt, NEVER to run out. I tend to wait at least 5 days before starting on a coffee. If packed well (e.g. within 1 hour of roasting, good packaging etc..), then I still enjoy my coffee up to 6 weeks later. In fact I have just finished a bag of brazilian that was 5 weeks old when I opened it and it was fantastic, great crema, good deep chocolatey taste and just as good as a bag of exactly the same batch opened and drunk some 4 weeks earlier.

Roastings a funny old game, loads of roasters springing up from nowhere with a year or so of experience, sometimes less and willing to share with the rest of us.

If you want the best from the Gene, roast 250g, don't be too precious about the coffee, you will do a lot of, less than good roasts, before you get to the great ones, but they will all be eminently drinkable. However, you won't learn anything by trying to do microbatches in the gene! Have a look at the Bella Barista bulk buys, get yourself at least 10kg of different coffees and have fun.


----------



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

Ah OK. Can get a bit confusing with all the info out on youtube, but what you're saying does make sense.

Yep I ordered that 10KG from Bella Barista with my Gene Cafe, so will give it a shot when it arrives (once I've read your guide though of course)!

Cheers Dave.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Daves advice is sound and if you wish to try fresh roasted coffee straight out of the roaster, give it a whiz and then try the same batch next day and the day after etc etc but take a note of the flavours you taste and see how it changes over the next 7 days or so. Probably best to do this after you have a couple of roasts rested but an interesting experiment if only to confirm when / if a roasted bean is acceptable to you .

The todays roast thread is pretty good for some guidance as well although not posted myself in there recently (hangs head in shame).

John


----------



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice tip John... I'll give that a go.

Ta


----------

